# what kind of RICE..



## DEE151 (Nov 4, 2015)

looking to see what kind of rice are member eating for dieting?
i was doing brown, now white rice. how about your guys?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 4, 2015)

Brown is healthier as we know. 

I don't eat any rice at all.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 6, 2015)

half brown, half white. Or just eat ezekiel cerial


----------



## Dema (Nov 6, 2015)

White only!!!!! It's better with my blood type..


----------



## ctr10 (Nov 6, 2015)

white rice is crap, it is processed and all the good things are taken away, just like white pasta


----------



## Dema (Nov 6, 2015)

ctr10 said:


> white rice is crap, it is processed and all the good things are taken away, just like white pasta



you keep eating that shitty brown rice!


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 6, 2015)

We eat white rice for a bigger insulin response as compared to brown. It's simply rice which has had the bran removed. Bodybuilders look for GI effects when choosing carbs, among other things, not necessarily vitamin consumption.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEE151 (Nov 6, 2015)

Big Smoothy said:


> Brown is healthier as we know.
> 
> I don't eat any rice at all.


not really budy 



Moneytoblow said:


> We eat white rice for a bigger insulin response as compared to brown. It's simply rice which has had the bran removed. Bodybuilders look for GI effects when choosing carbs, among other things, not necessarily vitamin consumption.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


your good, and i will agree with you.
back in the days every body would eat just brown rice, but bodybuilder now a days eat white rice.. and so do I.


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 16, 2015)

white rice only..!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 17, 2015)

Basmati rice is the most delish. Mmm


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 17, 2015)

What kind of rice? Fuck rice.

Quinoa


----------



## Sytic (Dec 21, 2015)

LoL whatever you prefer, don't make your dieting a chor. Enjoy it, brown rice is obviously healthier but if you prefer rice then that's what you eat bro


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2015)

Sytic said:


> LoL whatever you prefer, don't make your dieting a chor. Enjoy it, brown rice is obviously healthier but if you prefer rice then that's what you eat bro



Brown rice is unhealthier because it contains phytates and lectins they prevent nutrient absorption.

Basmati is my choice, with a little wild rice thrown in sometimes


----------



## Tank12 (Dec 29, 2015)

White rice always.


----------



## dx3142 (Jan 18, 2016)

Jasmine rice!!!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## fetzer85 (Jan 23, 2016)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> What kind of rice? Fuck rice.
> 
> Quinoa


I like the mix of both.


----------



## RTRNATE (Jan 24, 2016)

I eat both. What's a good way to flavor the brown a lil bit?


----------

